# new false floor in the 200sx



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Slowly but surely, progress is being made. Here are a couple pics of the new false floor for the stereo upgrade that's being installed.



















Getting a metal battery box which will be attached to the trunk floor to hold the yellow top battery and will complete the battery relocation with a run of Stinger 1/0 gauge wire and battery terminals. The stereo will soon consist of a JL 300/4 amp for the front separates and a JL 500/1 for two 10" JL subs in a fiberglass box in the spare tire well. There will also be a 1 farad cap and the requisite Stinger fuse and ground blocks to tie it together. More pics to come as progress is made.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looking good. You do plan on sound deadning right. Cause it will rattle like a MOFO....lol


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

looks good man... i thought about doing something similar to mount my amps. was it hard measuring and cutting the mdf? mind sharing your measurements? heheh once again it looks great!


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice really clean install.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks awesome, definitly looks stock, until you see the battery. jlee, he probably used cardboard/poster board to establish the form. Great work, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

haha, how much would it take for you to do that to my trunk?

seriously, looking awasome


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Looking good, You know you can get a piano hinge and hing it nicely. I have the same thing done with diamond plate.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> looks good man... i thought about doing something similar to mount my amps. was it hard measuring and cutting the mdf? mind sharing your measurements? heheh once again it looks great!



i have your measure ments (i did the same thing but didnt raise it, just used it to hold my box down) 

ready? .....ok, take out your trunk carpet......place it on a peice of wood..............trace it......cut. there you go! your done :thumbup:

looks great though chad. id love to see more pics of your rides.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

I jlee was talking about the demenisons of the top layer, which is most likely a little different from the bottom.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

how so? trace the carpet and make a card board mock up if your really worried it wont fit perfect. make your risers and place the card board on top, make note of where he size is either to large or to small and correct it when you cut the MDF. also im nearly positive "wickedsr20's" is more than one solid peice of wood. its most likely the middle and he attached the sides in the car.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

heheh pete never thought of that... =p

is the small area where the spare is good for a sub enclosure? sorry if im getting off topic.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> make your risers and place the card board on top, make note of where he size is either to large or to small and correct it when you cut the MDF.
> 
> 
> > That's more or less what I was trying to say.
> ...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> P.S. This is off topic, but does anyone else have insulation between thier carpet and trunk? My car has like 1/4" insulation in there, is that factory or what?


connected to the carpet? yes. on the floor no. my se-r does now :thumbup: its called "truck bed liner" :thumbup: :thumbup: great stuff.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> how so? trace the carpet and make a card board mock up if your really worried it wont fit perfect. make your risers and place the card board on top, make note of where he size is either to large or to small and correct it when you cut the MDF. also im nearly positive "wickedsr20's" is more than one solid peice of wood. its most likely the middle and he attached the sides in the car.




The big problem is that the carpet has never perfectly fit in ANY of my Nissans (and I've owned.... ummm, seven now...) plus the walls of the trunk are slightly sloped/curved so what matches on the floor may not match 3" higher than the floor.

oh well.. here's what I finally ended up with in my old GXE Maxima back in the day...
http://mattblehm.com/pics/old_max/car_stereo/amprack/trunk5.jpg
http://mattblehm.com/pics/old_max/car_stereo/amprack/trunk3.jpg
http://mattblehm.com/pics/old_max/car_stereo/amprack/trunk2.jpg


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> The big problem is that the carpet has never perfectly fit in ANY of my Nissans (and I've owned.... ummm, seven now...) plus the walls of the trunk are slightly sloped/curved so what matches on the floor may not match 3" higher than the floor.


well the carpet will at least make a good base image to track onto cardboard i guess. when i did my floor t didnt need to be perfect because i put my caroet over top and it was just to ancor my sub to, i suppose if it needed to be perfect like you guys need than simply tracing the carpet may not work out. but you could trace it onto card board and tweek it from there.

the spair tire well may work well as a sub enclosure depending on how you cover it and deaden it (also depends on the sub its self) but if you do that than you couldnt use your trunk if you really need to like matt and wicked did.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sure you can. put an expanded steel grate over it with some framing and then cover it in carpet so it's invisible..
my amp rack had 3 covers. one around the outside edges to hide the cooling fans and amp and floor jack. another with the plexiglass window in it to show everything off, then another that fit inside that that was the complete cover, so you could throw anything you wanted in the trunk.
hell, I hauled transmissions around in the back of that thing when I had to. just throw a few sheets of cardboard and some trash bags down on it and toss the tranny in. no problems.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> sure you can. put an expanded steel grate over it with some framing and then cover it in carpet so it's invisible..
> my amp rack had 3 covers. one around the outside edges to hide the cooling fans and amp and floor jack. another with the plexiglass window in it to show everything off, then another that fit inside that that was the complete cover, so you could throw anything you wanted in the trunk.
> hell, I hauled transmissions around in the back of that thing when I had to. just throw a few sheets of cardboard and some trash bags down on it and toss the tranny in. no problems.


sounds pretty pimp. my friend has a box in his cavy that is the typical hatch back style box but it is upside down so he can access his spair tire well. the box is molded in with cut outs for the lid hinges. has an eclipes 5 channel on the back powering 4 speakers and 2 JBL 12inch "1000watt" subs. so much bass it will rip the wind out of your lungs but its clear all the way to the peak wattage......now i know what you guys are dealing with (as opposed to my 175 watt el' cheapo alipe sub)

looking forward to more pic :cheers:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Looking good. You do plan on sound deadning right. Cause it will rattle like a MOFO....lol


Definitely. It worked out better than expected with the Altima, so this car will get a good dose of deadening. Especially with having a louder exhaust, I want to keep out as much as I can. 

Jlee, it wasn't hard to get the shape of the trunk. I just used a large cardboard box and a lot of cutting and trimming to get the shape. To get the approximate height, I put a box close to the height of where I wanted the floor and laid cardboard on top of that (like a table top) and did the template on top. I did it like that because I wanted to shape it around the carpet on the sides of the trunk as good as I could get it. The top is 3 pieces all pressure fit together.

Also, the spare tire well can work as a part of a sub enclosure depending on how it's prepped. I'd strengthen it with a few layers of fiberglass if it's going to be used in that manner as that metal is kinda thin to put subs in and deal with the pressure that good subs can generate. I've seen a fiberglass enclosure (permanent non-removable) done using the actual spare tire well and it worked out really well. My box will be mostly fiberglass, but is designed to be removable.

And thanks to everyone for the comments. More pics are coming as I get time to work on the car.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Definitely. It worked out better than expected with the Altima, so this car will get a good dose of deadening. Especially with having a louder exhaust, I want to keep out as much as I can.
> 
> Jlee, it wasn't hard to get the shape of the trunk. I just used a large cardboard box and a lot of cutting and trimming to get the shape. To get the approximate height, I put a box close to the height of where I wanted the floor and laid cardboard on top of that (like a table top) and did the template on top. I did it like that because I wanted to shape it around the carpet on the sides of the trunk as good as I could get it. The top is 3 pieces all pressure fit together.
> 
> ...



I have two things you might be interested in. One is the start of a fiberglass box that uses the spare tire well, I actually cut out the bottom of the well (the spare tire hump) and glassed it flat to gain more air space, The box is built around that premise. I also have an amp rack that I started that if you fold down the back seat it is a glassed dish style rack that follows the contour of the factory cut out. It has a baffle glassed in to hold an amp. I can take pics. of this stuff if you would be interested in any of it. 

Floor looks good BTW!


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

wes said:


> I can take pics. of this stuff if you would be interested in any of it.
> !


i'd be interested in seeing some pics.


----------

